# cocoa shell



## BOOZER (Jun 6, 2009)

what do you guys think about cocoa shell mulch?? :fc<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nationalcocoashell.com/index2.php" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.nationalcocoashell.com/index2.php</a><!-- w -->


----------



## Bill S. (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Boozer.

I rarely get to the forums these days but just saw your dissapointed post so I looked for this one.

Years ago I tried cocoa shells once--for a few days. People often use them in rose gardens, so I thought, why not?.

All I can say is that they are awful--they molded up within a couple days. And when I searched for info I found that this is what they do. I used them in an indoor cage, and they also had a strong smell that I didn't like at all--stunk up the whole basement. But the white mold, and a lot of it, made me clean and bleach the cage and never use cocoa shells as a substrate again.

Please note that cocoa shells are not the same thing as the coconut husk stuff that comes in bricks. I have used that and it's fine--holds moisture very well.

But stay away from cocoa shells or you'll probably do just what I did.

Regards,

Bill

PS: Years ago when I went on the KS forum and asked about the cocoa shells I got no replies either. Thankfully, not many people use them!


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 7, 2009)

BILL thank you very much! been reading on it more and more and believe your right! thanx for the reply IT HELPS!! replies on certain subjects seem to go unanswered so again thanks!
by the way- u think its toxic other than the obvious ingestion??


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 7, 2009)

"spray it down thoroughly with water after spreading. The shells will curl and interlock, creating a honeycomb effect, making for a carpetlike bed of mulch. "

I think that a carpetlike honeycomb might make it difficult for burrowing

"some cases when the weather is very hot and humid, a harmless mold may appear"

White mold may be harmless to us, but maybe not to a hungry tegu that wants to eat everything lol. It can't be good for their little lungs either, I doubt that the actual mulch itself is toxic though .. Seems to me that the cons out-weigh the pros.


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah its too bad. the stuff is only $10 per huge bag and cant find cypress mulch ANYWHERE!! home depot, the people never even heard of it??? nurserys dont have it so prob have to spend lots for something i dont want or want to pay :doh


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 8, 2009)

cocoa shells I have not used it for tegus its just like cocoa blocks I use in my dart frogs cages Bed -a-beast. home depot cant order you some cypress ? i know you can buy it online at home depot.


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 8, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> cocoa shells I have not used it for tegus its just like cocoa blocks I use in my dart frogs cages Bed -a-beast. home depot cant order you some cypress ? i know you can buy it online at home depot.


i know a few people that work there so i'm gonna try. you know its funny, i asked the person in the nursery department about cypress mulch and she looked at me like--WHAT??


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 8, 2009)

well some home depot workers in the lighting area didnt know what halogen bulb was lol not the smartest people . I would look for yourself because they sell it bro.
JD


----------



## Bill S. (Jun 8, 2009)

Cocoa shells are not the same as Bed-a-Beast.

Cocoa shells are the shells of cocoa beans. Bed-a-Beast is ground up coconut husks.

B.


----------

